# Looking to re-rebatch some hp soap..but how?



## SoapWorksTradingCo (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi everybody!  I am still relatively new to soap making I have several 1st attempts under my belt, including 1 rebatch, and 1 re-rebatch. Problem is, I need to RE-REbatch! I tried to Castille hp, but it turned out too oily, then too crumbly. I think I might not have done it right the first time(s), and want to try again now that I have more experience. Anybody willing to give me good detailed instructions on how to do it, or maybe a link to a tutorial or instructions? I've attached a link to the original recipe and pics of 1st and 2nd attempts at rebatching it. TIA!!!!!

Oh, and I had to use salt instead of sodium lactate, and turmeric instead of spirulina powder.

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/mas_assets/theme/ngc/pdf/00casthp.pdf


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 6, 2015)

Grate the soap very small. Put it in a slow cooker with some water - how much water depends on how old the soap is. Older soap will need more water, but start with just a few tablespoons. Heat it up until it all melts down. 

The finer issues come with correcting issues - why are you rebatching? Do you need to add more oil? More lye? What is the issue with your soap that rebatching will solve?


----------



## RogueRose (Mar 6, 2015)

Grate the soap as fine as possible.  If no crok-pot is available I have had success with hot water added to the gratings. If you have 16 oz of soap I would try starting out with 4 oz grated and 4 oz distilled boiling water.  Mix the two and wisk.   Add 4oz of gratings at a time and microwave on med low for about 90 seconds each time you add 4 oz.  Wisk well until mixed.  

You will find that the soap will fluff up and it will be hard to work with.  When this happens I have taken 1% weight of soap (here 1 lb = 454 grams = 1% 4.5g) and added 4.5g of coconut oil.  This takes the foam down and allows it to be compacted easier.  you might want to try EO/FO's instead of coconut oil but IDK if that might make the soap seize or not.  

If you want to try pressing the soap through a strainer, that allows the soap to get a more consistent texture.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 6, 2015)

To make sure I understand, you made this batch of soap, didn't like it, so you re-batched it. You didn't like that version, so you rebatched it again. 

IMO, you'd be better off to throw it out and start fresh.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 7, 2015)

If you don't have sodium lactate, then don't just willy nilly substitute table salt! They're not remotely the same thing, and this could very easily be why you're not getting the results you want. I think DixieD may have the right of it.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 7, 2015)

Please, don't sell any of your hand made soaps until this whole thing is sorted.  M&P is a different matter, but there are a lot of things that you need to get worked out before you sell any CP/HP soap


----------



## elmesquite (Mar 11, 2015)

*Rebatch soap still soft and wet after 3 days drying*

I did a rebatch loaf and after 3 days drying it is still soft and damp. How long does it usually take to become hard for cutting?


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 11, 2015)

Give it plenty of time. Honestly, what's the rush -- you know it's going to dry down, so just be patient and wait for it to firm up. The amount of time depends on how much additional water you add for rebatching, the type of soap you rebatched, and stuff like that. There's no hard and fast answer and you will be the best judge of when it's ready.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 12, 2015)

^^ agree with this! I let a hp batch cool down too much and had to cook it through again - used far too much water and it took forever to even unmould let alone harden up


----------



## SoapWorksTradingCo (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow! Sorry for the slow reply...all this went to my spam..go figure. Anyhow, This was my first attempt at hp ( I have since done many more, and much better). It is Castile. The very first time, it crumbled really badly, but still had oil on the surface, so I figured I messed up and needed to try again. The second go around I decided to add fragrance and some color...I also split the batch because I wanted to do two different colors. Okay, so from there, I cooked the green batch a smidgen longer than the pink. The green crumbed, but the pink seemed very nice, so, you guessed it, I re-rebatched the green. This third time resulted in the last photo, a smoother, creamier soap, but it is SLIMEY! The pink ended up crumbly as well, so they are both sitting in a box. 

Are they lost causes? 

P.S. Here are some hp's I've done since:


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 19, 2015)

Castile is slimy, nothing you can do about that. Let it cure for 6 months then try it again. Personally, I can't stand castile and will never make it again.


----------



## SoapWorksTradingCo (Mar 23, 2015)

*No willy nilly here...*



DeeAnna said:


> If you don't have sodium lactate, then don't just willy nilly substitute table salt! They're not remotely the same thing, and this could very easily be why you're not getting the results you want. I think DixieD may have the right of it.




Lol, I wasnt "willy nilly", DeeAnna. i actually have a few recipes that call for slat and distilled water instead of sodium lactate.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 23, 2015)

SoapWorksTradingCo said:


> Lol, I wasnt "willy nilly", DeeAnna. i actually have a few recipes that call for slat and distilled water instead of sodium lactate.




But you said that you had to use salt instead of sodium lactate. So did this particular recipe call for sodium lactate or for salt?


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 23, 2015)

"... i actually have a few recipes that call for slat and distilled water instead of sodium lactate. ..." 

And so do I, but not one of the salt bar or solsiefe recipes calls for 100% olive oil ... and for good reason. Sodium lactate is the only sensible choice of the two for this particular recipe.


----------



## SoapWorksTradingCo (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow, snarky much, DeeAnna? This was my FIRST time hp'ing, I did look it up to see if I could substitute it, and from what I read, it it has been done before, and I can here for help, not snarky, know-it-all, I'll-school-her answers. Perhaps sl is the "only sensible choice" to someone that is experienced in soap making. That was not my case. I had just read that Castille is very soft, and it is recommended to use sodium lactate for a harder bar. I did not have sodium lactate, so I hit the google. I found at least some references that said a solution of 1:1 salt to distilled water could be used, as I would never have come up with it one my own. 

I am sure at some point in your soap making journey, you have substituted something that didn't turn out, as MANY soapers have. I also feel pretty confident that many soapers, probably you included, have sought out an answer, followed it, only to find that it wasn't the best option after all...I ALSO feel pretty good about saying that while I appreciate your input, and that of everyone else, there is not need to post snarky-know-it-all answers. You can educate someone without being a smartass.

DeeAnna, in case you wanna read up...

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...ocess-soap/palm-free-vertical-twist-tutorial/ 
scroll about half way down the page to November 14  Anna Garden 

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/tipstricks/qt/qtsalt.htm

http://www.soapqueen.com/bramble-berry-news/sunday-night-spotlight-sodium-lactate/

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=24622


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 24, 2015)

If nobody else will say it, I will. if you are already selling soap, there is a reasonable expectation that you are a professional about your soaps, that you have a great deal of knowledge about them. And that you have a pretty thick skin about criticism, especially when it's constructive. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=16002

Your selling of your soap make me quite uncomfortable.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 25, 2015)

I agree with seawolfe. 

Regarding information, had you asked about replacing SL with salt in this case here, I think you would have been given the information. When all is said and done, while I know this is not the soaping nexus of all correct knowledge, I always check what I read else wether here before I go for it, simply because here you get the experience of a lot of great soapers rather than that of one author who has their ways which may or may not be utterly wrong - regardless of their follower count. 

With all due respect, I think that the accumulated knowledge here can be of benefit to you. DeeAnna is certainly included in that as se brings a certain view on to soaping that helps a great many people. Insulting those who are willing to help you improve because you aren't happy with their tone is your choice, but in my opinion it's the wrong choice.


----------



## Susie (Mar 25, 2015)

If you go back and read the recipe and instructions, then read your posts, it does appear that you substituted salt in "willy-nilly".  There is no need to get defensive about being told not to do exactly what you did.  Just because you don't like the answer, that does not make it snarky.  You need to stop being defensive.  If something is not true, you need to patiently explain to *people who are trying to help you* that you did some research, and jumped to an *erroneous* conclusion.

You were already told to toss those soaps.  It is the best idea. You need to do your proper research in what qualities the soap you are making will have.  Had you done so, you would understand that Castile is slimy and takes a very long time(a year) to cure.  You would also understand that there is far more going on during cure than saponification and loss of water, and HP does not remove the need for a proper cure on soap.

And you are selling soap when you haven't got the faintest clue about basic soapmaking, SMH.


----------



## SoapWorksTradingCo (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow...I think defensive is not the correct term. I know there are plenty  of ways to say what she said without sounding remotely snarky. And,  since I posted this, I have done TONS of research, made many test  batches, and would NEVER try to sell something just to sell it. I would  NEVER want to give my stuff a bad name. I am a research and experiment  addict. I want to learn all the ins and outs, and I am totally, 100%  groovy with constructive criticism. Who takes snarky criticism well, I  mean, really? "Oh, no! You should never substitute anything without  first doing ample research on it", or "If a recipe calls specifically  for SL, then that is what you should use. There are times when you can  use table salt, like in brine soap, but only if it is called for."  Either of these comments relays the same thing, but neither of them is  in the least bit snooty. 

And, I HAVE got a clue. I do read, watch videos, experiment, re-experiment, watch more videos, ask questions, read blogs, books, and anything else I can get my hands on. Simply because I asked about doing something I haven't read a lot about at the time does not mean that I am senseless, will nilly, rude, defensive, or any of the other things use to describe me here. Dang, ya'll. How's a person to learn if they do not explore and ASK QUESTIONS? Getting responses like these are great ways to encourage people new to the craft to ask questions, right? "Sodium lactate is the only sensible choice of the two for this particular recipe.", "And that you have a pretty thick skin about criticism, especially when it's constructive", "Your selling of your soap make me quite uncomfortable." (Haven't even mentioned selling them. Only ASKING for so I can be more KNOWLEDGEABLE about the hp and my fIRST time tying it...months ago, I just recently posted the pics.), "Insulting those who are willing to help you improve because you aren't  happy with their tone is your choice, but in my opinion it's the wrong  choice." (Still missing where I "insulted" anybody by asking my question, then getting snarky remarks from others...), and this one KILLS me, "And you are selling soap when you haven't got the faintest clue about basic soapmaking, SMH."

It makes NO sense to me that someone asking a question would get comments like these, and yet they are who is being rude? I appreciate all the actual constructive responses, those WERE helpful. Perhaps when I said, "Oh, and I had to use salt instead of sodium lactate, and turmeric instead of spirulina powder", I don't think that implies willy nilly, only that that and the coloring were the only things I changed.

And, lastly, I totally get waiting a year to sell my soaps. I understand the experience, knowledge, and learning that is needed before selling...hense my asking questions. I hope that when I post questions in the "BEGINNERS SOAP MAKING FORUM", others comments are aimed more are the question at hand and not "SMH" posts.

One of my very first post on here and I get my butt handed to me, dang.


----------



## lizard1232 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm just wondering, is this not you? http://www.sudsyaddictions.com/our-soaps.html and this? https://m.facebook.com/sudsyaddictions?_rdr


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 26, 2015)

Okay - you you start off in the beginner section, where no one who is selling should have to post too many questions. You state you have little experience, but are selling. That is a problem for a lot of us. 

Then the main issue, the salt. I think that you took DeeAnna's comment wrongly. Someone might have said "you can't just throw any old thing in" which doesn't mean that you are randomly opening the cupboard and grabbing something. I try to reply in a way that assumes people mean things in a positive manner when possible, as we can't get the full gist from text on a screen. You called DeeAnna snarky without knowing if she was or not. You called me defensive when I was actually offended. It's not easy to get nuances via this medium so I try to give the benefit of the doubt. 

Now, you consider your choice to be well researched and based on a solid premise. But it clearly isn't as it turns out it is wrong. I can read online that you should wash your hands before preparing food. I can also read that bleach is used for cleaning. From that, I could choose to use bleach on my hands and consider it well researched - although we know this is an extreme example as we know bleach is not correct to use there. But from reading two things online I could come to a false conclusion. If I then posted somewhere about it, people might well say "you can't just use a cleaning product willy-nilly"........

Even if I read that I should use bleach on my hands, I need to look at the source. One of the great things about a forum is that people can correct others. If I told you that you can use self raising flour instead of lye, plenty of people would post calling that out as utter bunkum. With many online sources you only have what one person has written, with little or no contra-advice.

There are a lot of people who benefit from the advice on this forum. Newbies and experienced soapers alike. People DO want to help, but I doubt that they will if they are unfairly attacked and/or advice is constantly ignored or thrown back in their faces and things of this nature. 

No one here is paid to help others, it's done for the love of soaping and when there is someone who doesn't want help or wants it only in a certain way, then there are plenty of other ways that people can spend their time


----------



## SoapWorksTradingCo (Mar 26, 2015)

Modmin Edit - 

"Please keep these rules in mind as you use our soap making message board:

...................10 - "I'm leaving" posts are not allowed. Should you wish to leave the forum simply go. Go now. Leave already... just leave and don't look back..............."

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=13


----------



## dosco (Mar 26, 2015)

SoapWorksTradingCo said:


> Ha! You know, "Susie", I mentioned how douchy y'all were to me on here to other soapers, new and experienced (which, btw, almost every single person said they feel like they are learning new things everyday. So, when exactly does one go from newbie to experienced? According to the link above, you have to meet all these criteria, PLUS be in it for 12 consecutive months. I hate to say it, but I would never, EVER by soap, not matter how good, from a douche bag.), and found a plethora or folks that refuse to even come here anymore because of how they were treated by folks like you. As you said, my site is not close to being done. I have big dreams, girly, BIG. I don't expect to become a super star, but who is to say I can't strive to be one? THAT is MY goal. Strive to be the best that I can. Learn all that I can about what makes me happy. Don't be afraid to ask questions. Take positive and negative, "constructive" criticism like a real craftsperson, and learn from it.
> It really sucks that with the WEALTH of information on here, it is obvious that it is a "cool kids only club", and I am not considered cool enough. This isn't high school, folks. Well, here's to ya!




Not quite. You make soap to make money. The advice you want or need can be found here ... for free.

In most industries, if you need some specific manufacturing information you'd have to pay for it. Or you'd have to spend many hours in libraries to perform research.

Have you considered how many requests are fielded here by people who make soap for money but aren't very experienced or have a clear understanding of the foundational science?

Regards-
Dave


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry, I have to agree with the others. You came on here in the beginners section asking beginner questions. It also sounds like you are using someone else's recipes and haven't done enough research.

There is no "cool kids club" here at all. We are a group of soapmaker's who like myself have put in months and months, hours and hours into research on the process, testing and making our own recipes and tweaking for a long time to put out a quality product. 

Then, there are those who unfortunately start making soap and think it's okay to sell after a couple/few months without having a clue as to how their product will be in 3 month or6 months little lone 12 months. 

These are the folks who if they don't get the answer they want they get an attitude and then get rude when people are just stating the facts.

If you have access to so many new/advanced soap makers then perhaps you may want to get your information from them since you don't seem to like the answers you are getting here. 

Yes, we all learn new things but at least we have researched have basic knowledge and experience. Which from your post doesn't seem you have. Sorry, no insult meant just truths. 

Also, calling posters here rude names is not acceptable behavior here violation of the forum rules. You are insulting those who are most helpful and knowledgeable.  

So, with that being said either the name calling stops or it will be locked.


----------



## lizard1232 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have found that the problem doesn't lie in the experienced forum members, it lies in the newcomers that ask for help, don't like the advice they are given, then start blaming everyone else and claiming they are bullied. You say "take positive and negative, constructive criticism like a real crafts-person, and learn from it", but the first time you're given advice, you make derogatory remarks to the most helpful,  experienced members on the forum. If you took any remarks as condescending, then maybe you should try to identify what issues you have regarding being told that maybe you could have made a better decision. Frankly, your responses are far more disrespectful than anything else I've read on this thread and that's saying something (as I've seen TEG get incredibly frustrated with responses similar to yours, no disrespect, Gent.)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 26, 2015)

lizard1232 said:


> ........... (as I've seen TEG get incredibly frustrated with responses similar to yours, no disrespect, Gent.)



None taken - I've had a good supply of tea on hand to prevent an overload of frustration


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 26, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> None taken - I've had a good supply of tea on hand to prevent an overload of frustration



Tea? I can't fathom why someone would use that swill for frustrations. Hot chocolate is the real answer. 

(Teasing! I know you folks over there love your tea. Heck, most of my friends prefer tea too. And not to ignore folks on this side of the pond... I can't stand coffee either!)


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 26, 2015)

FlybyStardancer said:


> Tea? I can't fathom why someone would use that swill for frustrations. Hot chocolate is the real answer.


 
Actually (if I may weigh in), why not use both? What I've found to be even better than just hot chocolate or just tea alone is hot chocolate mixed with masala chai (spiced tea). The best of both worlds! You can't get much better than that!

Edited to add: Oh- masala chai in coffee is lovely, too!


IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Mar 26, 2015)

OOOOOOhhhh, that sounds delicious!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 26, 2015)

I love masala chai, my favorite!


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 26, 2015)

<...poking my head out of the rubble and peering about warily...> 

Does anybody have a recipe for making masala chai spice mix from scratch? I've tried to do this, but it didn't turn out well. I ended up going back to the store bought stuff, but I'd love to be able to concoct my own.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh I found a great recipe last week for masala chai, that I really like. Check this out: http://yummysupper.blogspot.com/2011/02/masala-chai-latte.html


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for the link ... looks yummy and I actually have all those spices, but will have to get the fresh ginger. Can't wait to try this!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 26, 2015)

I cheated and used some home dried ginger, it was still nommy. I like to set it up the night before with the spices in cold water. Works a treat.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 27, 2015)

The Admirable Lady makes chai now and then, but with me it goes so quickly


----------



## Saponista (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm the odd one out, can't bear chai. Maybe it's because I'm allergic to whey protein so it has to be made with weird fake milk. Give me a nice cup of smoky Russian caravan tea any day.


----------



## Susie (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't care for chai made with milk, either.  That's why I am interested in the "tea" portion only, and if I can find those spices here, I am going to make some of it.


----------



## dosco (Mar 27, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Oh I found a great recipe last week for masala chai, that I really like. Check this out: http://yummysupper.blogspot.com/2011/02/masala-chai-latte.html



I have a similar recipe ... I like the idea of fresh ginger, though (not an ingredient in my recipe). I also use some cloves.

I don't use water but put the spices and tea directly into the milk, then heat.

Good stuff, thanks for sharing the recipe!

-Dave

PS: Anyone have a good recipe for hot chocolate/cocoa?


----------



## Saponista (Mar 27, 2015)

This article is great. 

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2012/jan/12/how-to-make-perfect-hot-chocolate

I made my husband the waitrose chilli hot chocolate recipe (the link is in the article above) which he said was fantastic. The cinnamon and vanilla version looks good too though.


----------



## kumudini (Mar 27, 2015)

Susie said:


> I don't care for chai made with milk, either.  That's why I am interested in the "tea" portion only, and if I can find those spices here, I am going to make some of it.



Look for any Indian grocery Susie, that's the only place you are certain to get all the spices u need, unless you look for online sources ofcourse. 
When chai is made with milk in India, milk goes in the pot with everything else from the beginning. A lot of simmering is involved so that all the flavors are well blended. Lot of the water evaporates in the process leaving a rich milk taste. Sugar and milk cut the bitterness of long brewed tea leaves. Adding milk or tea towards the end is just not the same thing. Oh, I miss the chai since I became vegan
I do the black version now, where I simmer the water with all the spices, add tea leaves after turning of the heat. Let it brew for 2 min, strain everything and sweeten to taste. It tastes fine but not at the same level of chai. If u do try this, let me know how you liked it.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll have to ask the lady wife, but I think she uses mostly milk and very little, if any, water!


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 27, 2015)

Zoiks! I'm late to the party, but I have my own recipe for chai masala and masala chai (the spice base and the finished tea) that I've been making for a few years and that I don't mind sharing! We are blessed to live near a Penzey's as well as large Indo-Asian market, so I'm able to get all the spices I need for my mix. I also do a concentrated cold-brew version of my recipe that I'll share as well.

I like mine heavy on the cardamom, so fair warning....

The spice base (makes enough for 4 servings). By the way, I weigh everything so it's consistent each time, using my ultra-sensitive lotion scale for the lightest weights, but I've also included the volume amount just for the kicks:

-12g whole green cardamom pods (roughly 50 pods)
-1.01g whole cloves, weighed on my lotion scale (roughly 12 whole cloves)
-1.29g whole peppercorns, weighed on my lotion scale (roughly 20 whole peppercorns)
-4g whole fennel seeds (roughly 2 teaspoons)
-3.85g ground Vietnamese cinnamon, weighed on my lotion scale (roughly 2 teaspoons)*** 
-4.21g ground ginger, weighed on my lotion scale (roughly 2 teaspoons)***

Basically, I take all of the above (except for the ground cinnamon and ginger, that is), put them in my coffee grinder and give them a whir until all is broken up. It doesn't have to be finely powdered or anything like that, but just as long as things are all broken up, all is good.

***Alternatively, you can use the whole, dried forms of these particular 2 spices (bruise them up good in a mortar and pestle): use 2.835g of whole cinnamon and 28.35g of whole dried ginger. 

[My recipe in percentages (in case you want to re-size the amount up or down): 45.524% Cardamom pods; 3.832% whole cloves; 4.894% whole peppercorns; 15.175% whole fennel seeds; 14.605% ground cinnamon; 15.971% ground ginger.] 

After grinding, I then add _all_ the spices together in a bowl to mix.

Next, all the spices then get transferred into an extra-large sized tea filter made by Finum: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002WB12JI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

I fold the top over and seal with a staple. Make sure to leave as much top-space in the bag as possible because the spices will swell considerably when heated later.

To make the chai (I'm not so persnickety with the following measurements. I just go by volume):

3 cups water
1.5 cups milk
4 regular-size teabags (or 4 teaspoons of loose) black tea or Darjeeling tea or orange pekoe (or whatever favorite tea of your choice)
1/3 cup honey, or whatever sweetener of choice to taste
2 teaspoons vanilla extract (optional- if you want to make a vanilla chai)

1) Bring the water to a boil in a 2 qt. pot and add in the large bag of spices. Reduce heat to low, cover pot and let the spice bag heat and steep for at least 20 to 30 minutes, or to preferred strength (swirl the bag around every now and then when you think of it).
2) When done heating/steeping, uncover pot, add the black tea (or whatever tea of your choice), then re-cover and let steep 5 more minutes (or to your own preferred strength).
3) Remove bags and carefully squeeze the excess liquid out of them into the pot. 
4) Add the milk and honey (and vanilla if using) and heat through before serving

My cold-brew concentrate masala chai (which I finally and happily perfected to my satisfaction last year):

In a gallon-size glass canning jar add:

2967g cold or room temp. spring water (87.87%)
125g of my above dry chai masala blend (3.7%)
288g loose tea of choice (I've been using Lipton's orange pekoe lately) (8.52%)

Add all the above in the jar, give it a stir, cover, and place in the fridge to steep for a few days. The longer, the better (I've gone as long as 3 1/2 days before, btw). Whenever you think of it, or whenever you open the fridge for whatever reason, give the jar a swirl to mix things up.

When done steeping, I strain 2 times into a large bowl (or two bowls, or whatever works):

1) The first strain is through a large, coarse-meshed strainer to catch all the largest bits
2) The second strain is through 2 large (clean) muslin tea bags placed one inside the other for maximum filtering power, in order to filter out all the finer particles/grit. Basically, what I do is use a turkey baster/bulb siphon to suck up the first-strained chai and then squirt it out into the doubled-up muslin tea bags, pinch the top closed, and squeeze down (over a large bowl) like I'm milking a cow. This makes for a grit-free chai. You'll be amazed at how much grit is filtered out!

When all is said and done, I'm usually left with about 9 cups worth of concentrate (more or less), which I pour into clean glass storage container and keep in my fridge. It lasts for several weeks. To make a cup of chai, just pour out 1/4 cup of the concentrate and mix with 3/4 cup of milk or whatever other type of liquid of choice (it's great in hot chocolate or coffee, btw), sweeten to taste, and even add a splash of vanilla or rose water or orange blossom water if you like. 


IrishLass


----------



## kumudini (Mar 28, 2015)

IrishLass, it's interesting, our chai tastes are so close, if you replace fennel with dried orange zest, that's my favorite spice mix for chai. I never tried fennel in chai before. I will try it but first I am going to try your cold brew.thanks for sharing, summer should be even more fun this year.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh, boy, such wonderful info -- thanks everyone for sharing your recipes and ideas!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 29, 2015)

Irish Lass - I am sipping your recipe now and I LOVE it. I used about 30 cardamom pods, subbed star anise for fennel, and added a ground chunk of nutmeg, and some dried orange. Your spice to tea ratio and steeping length makes a superior Chai I think.


----------



## CritterPoor (Mar 29, 2015)

I just want to say that, as a new comer, this thread makes me love you guys all the more.  Can someone pass me the tea now?


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 29, 2015)

Here you go!


----------



## Ally (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi all! I love the way this has turned into a tea party!  I love masala chai as well, and was taught how to make it by a good friend from Gujurat, India. She uses fresh ginger, which I love. I like this fun article with a great recipe and a little science on why to use milk while making your chai.  When I'm not in the mood for cow's milk, I substitute Almond milk, and I have the tendency to leave out the black pepper. 

http://thehathicooks.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-to-make-best-chai-ever.html

"Warning--Nerdy science note:  The flavors that make spices taste delicious are all aromatic compounds.  Aromatic compounds are made of molecules that contain a structure known as a benzene ring, meaning they dissolve best in alcohols or fats.  You may have noticed this when making drinks, that adding a twist of lemon to a martini adds significantly more flavor in a shorter amount of time than adding a twist of flavor to a glass of water.  Similarly, if you make this chai with a non-fat milk, you won't extract as many flavors from the spices as if you make it with a milk that has some fat.  So do your spices a flavor, and don't make this with skim milk.  Nerdy science note done."


----------



## not_ally (Mar 30, 2015)

DeeAnna, you have pretty hands!  Mine look I have been laboring in the field for 1000 years, handy to not have to worry about ruining them by washing the millions of soaping things, though.


----------



## dosco (Mar 30, 2015)

Ally said:


> "Warning--Nerdy science note:  The flavors that make spices taste delicious are all aromatic compounds.  Aromatic compounds are made of molecules that contain a structure known as a benzene ring, meaning they dissolve best in alcohols or fats.  You may have noticed this when making drinks, that adding a twist of lemon to a martini adds significantly more flavor in a shorter amount of time than adding a twist of flavor to a glass of water.  Similarly, if you make this chai with a non-fat milk, you won't extract as many flavors from the spices as if you make it with a milk that has some fat.  So do your spices a flavor, and don't make this with skim milk.  Nerdy science note done."



Good point and I hadn't thought of it. Will try that next time!

-Dave


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 30, 2015)

Ah, my dear, the hands holding the cup are regrettably not mine.  I'm awfully hard on my hands too, so they never look as nice as the ones in the photo. Right now one ring finger nail is mostly black from having gotten mashed between two pieces of firewood a month ago. I have a healing burn on the other hand from singeing it on my horses' water tank heater when I was fixing the waterer during a cold snap. And of course the usual assortment of hangnails and nicks, along with several lumpy finger joints that I suspect are becoming arthritic. But I'm still fond of 'em....


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 10, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> Look for any Indian grocery Susie, that's the only place you are certain to get all the spices u need, unless you look for online sources ofcourse.
> When chai is made with milk in India, milk goes in the pot with everything else from the beginning. A lot of simmering is involved so that all the flavors are well blended. Lot of the water evaporates in the process leaving a rich milk taste. Sugar and milk cut the bitterness of long brewed tea leaves. Adding milk or tea towards the end is just not the same thing. Oh, I miss the chai since I became vegan
> I do the black version now, where I simmer the water with all the spices, add tea leaves after turning of the heat. Let it brew for 2 min, strain everything and sweeten to taste. It tastes fine but not at the same level of chai. If u do try this, let me know how you liked it.



Can you use a vegan milk for your chai?  There are so many to choose from these days.  It's not just soy anymore.  I drink almond milk and flax milk when I can find it.  I tried hemp milk and gagged.  Rice milk isn't my favorite for drinking, but I like it for cooking.  Cow's milk tastes weird to me now that I've been drinking vegan milks for a few years.


----------



## kumudini (Jun 11, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> Can you use a vegan milk for your chai?  There are so many to choose from these days.  It's not just soy anymore.  I drink almond milk and flax milk when I can find it.  I tried hemp milk and gagged.  Rice milk isn't my favorite for drinking, but I like it for cooking.  Cow's milk tastes weird to me now that I've been drinking vegan milks for a few years.



Thanks for the suggestion Teresa! I make my own vegan milks, with a nice blender and a great nut milk bag from Amazon, while they taste wonderful on their own, their consistency is not uniform like the store bought ones which obviously have a lot of other things which help in getting it right. And they taste so much different in coffee and tea, something I haven't developed a taste for yet. So it's just going to be plain tea for me or when I can get this awesome organic whole milk from this 100% cruelty free dairy farm in PA, a treat of a real chai. With the other milks, a dash of cinnamon and honey will have to do. 
Most of my home cooking has been vegan for years, so no problem there


----------

